
LXC team is very pleased to announce the release of LXC 2.0 - ingve
https://linuxcontainers.org/lxc/news/
======
dragonsh
A very good news, now just waiting for proper documentation as current one's
are just series of articles. LXC gives a lot of freedom in building self
contained containers using traditional server tools like juju, ansible, puppet
etc. I wrote it earlier that docker made a mistake by moving away from lxc
tooling but I think given their own focus on application containers it was
inevitable. Now instead of focusing on complex docker tooling, developers and
users can focus on real application code. It's a mouthful to learn docker,
rkt, docker swarm, kubernetes, coreos tooling, mesosphere etc just to manage
application. Too much to learn just to manage simple containers.

------
facorreia
Can someone comment on the practical impact of this for people running Docker?
Is Docker still using LXC by default these days? Does LXC 2.0 require a
particular kernel version?

~~~
wmf
Docker hasn't used LXC for a while, so this has no impact.

